# Questioning weather the life as a cook is something for me.



## lifeasacook (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I've come to a point in my life where i have to make a choice that might decide the rest of my future carriere.
I'm really thinking about becoming a cook and hopefully make it to a chef one day. I've pretty much have it all planned out. Due to the school system in Denmark i've found a culinary school already, and also have gotten a job offer for further experience.
Eversince i was a little small kid, i've always found a passion within the kitchen.

Personally im very ambitious, and wouldnt work half hearted. The problem im having with this choice of career is that there is so much i have to give up to life out my passion. That might or might not die out in lets say 10 years. So far i've spend time working for free to get the feeling of the life in a busy kitchen.

These are some of my worries:

- Lack of time when future wife/kids gets in the picture
- Lack of money compared to other job career.
- Losing the passion due to the many hours it requires to become a great chef.
- Other general factors as stress, OSH and such.

I was hoping some of you more experienced chefs could give me some advices, heads up or anything that could help me getting any closer to a decision.

Thanks in advance
Best regards
Huy


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This is not meant as a value judgement, more as an observation than anything else, but if someone truly has passion than I don't think they would contemplate


> The problem im having with this choice of career is that there is so much i have to give up to life out my passion.


Your list of question and or worries is a valid one and well worth considering, but once again I don't think someone with passion would think of such things before pursuing their calling

I love motorcycles and ride every chance that I get. I never have enough time to ride. Every time I ride it puts a big smile on my face. Even if I were to start a ride pissed off, by the time I am finished, I am relaxed and serene. I am just sorry that I didn't start riding motorcycles earlier in life.

Questions such as you raise, when applied to riding tell me quickly the answer as to whether or not I am passionate about riding. Am I passionate about motorcycle riding? No, not really, I just enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## matthew henry (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have to agree that questioning these things doesn't make it really seem like your passion. I'm not very old but I've worked in the industry for more than 10 years now and I can tell you all of those concerns you have are not really concerns in the long run. People find time to do what they want/need to do. Sure, sometimes it can be very difficult to accomplish things when you are working 60 hour weeks (or more). However, eventually it all pans out.

Remember, this industry can be (hell, probably is) one of the most stressful and aggravating there is. Nonetheless, it can also be one of the most rewarding. There isn't much else a person can say to you that makes you feel better than when you hear, "Wow, this is the most amazing thing I have ever eaten."

I wouldn't be concerned about the industry and having a job. Fortunately, people aren't going to stop eating anytime soon. Even here in the US where the economy is next to crap I have friends who get job offers all the time in this industry.

As for your concern with money. Yeah, starting out you will probably struggle. Though, there isn't a career out there where you don't start at the bottom and work your way up to a bigger salary. Think about what you want to do and what you could see yourself doing. Do it. Hey, if it doesn't work out that doesn't mean you can't do something else.


----------



## lifeasacook (Mar 3, 2012)

Initially i would thank you for taking your time to respond to my post.

Personally i don't see how passion about cooking has anything to do, with wanting to know the angular sides of the cooking career.
As you've both were questioning my passion about cooking.
I can answer it simply with: I didn't made this post to express my feelings nor desire about cooking. This was created with the purpose to get a point of view from the darker side of the coin. From cook/chef's who have lifed/worked within the industry (hopefully that makes sense).


----------



## greekchef (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been cooking everyday in kitchens large and small for going on 30 years of my life.  What I can tell you is simply this (and this is what I have always leaned upon): Do the thing you love, be passionate about it, strive to be the best at it... and everything else will fall into place.  Better to look forward to getting up every day and doing something you love than to be wildly successful doing something you hate. 

Let me also add this:  there is not one path to be successful in cooking.  All chef's don't work 80 hour weeks.  There are venue out there in which to practice the craft that pay well without requiring you to sell them your soul.  Oppotunities lead from one to another but have at their base your passion and love for what you do. If it is what you love the passion will not die!  Good Luck.  There are so many wonderful things happening in foodservice and it is appreciated more so now than ever.


----------

